# SAVE HUGE $'s Advantage but help me please ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi girls,

Well I always cut up my Sentinel chews into Chi portions, and divided my Advantage Flea killer pipettes up, and that has always saved me huge $'s. 

Now, I need some of you young 'uns with mathematically inclined brains to confirm my calculations are correct, 'coz trying to work this out has done my head in.

If I'm right, and I hope like hell I am, I've just found a way to save us big bucks by only costing less than $0.50 cents to dose a Chi with Advantage Flea Killer for a whole month!!! Here's the story .....

I bought Advantage Flea Killer, the Spot-On Neck type.

The most economical way to do it is to buy the pipettes for huge dogs & decanter into a specimen jar like a vet taught me to do years ago, & then divide into individual doses per dog. Only trouble is, I’ve lost the specimen jars I used to have with the doses written on them.

So, the pipettes are 4.0ml each, and they treat dogs “over 25 kgs”, so, what is the dose for a Chihuahua PER KILOGRAM if the dog being treated with a 4.0ml tube weighs, say, 30kg (too err on the side of the side of the safety margin)?

I come up with 0.133333333 of a ml per dog. Plz confirm that’s what you get, seems insane, that’s not much more than 1 drop. Then, how in heaven’s name am I going to administer 0.13 of a ml, giggles - I have some 1ml syringes from when my preemie was in ICU for 3 months.

I cannot believe, I am absolutely gobsmacked, totally speechless and beside myself, ready to faint that I am going to get 30 doses for these 3 little dogs out of one single pipette, that is just insanity. 

6 pipettes cost me $76, and, based on my terrible, unreliable, consistent fail at school math skills, it would seem that I’m going to get 180 individual Chihuahua de-flea doses at a cost of $0.42 PER DARN DOSE – that can’t be right, can it???? But I’ve done it over and over, and it is, I think?

It should be noted, the 6 pipettes to do dogs the Chi’s size i.e. up to 5kg or whatever it was, is around $60 for 6, so that was going to cost me $10 per dose per dog, and a pack of 6 would only last me 8 weeks because I have 3 x Chi’s!!! 

I've given myself such a shock here I need to have a nanna nap now. When I awake, hopefully someone who's a lot smarter than me will have confirmed I need to give each of the 3 Chi's a mere 0.13ml of this dastardly, evil but necessary poison.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

The pounds to kilograms always confuses me but the dosage chart I found is .4ml for a dog up to 9 lbs. That would give 10 doses per pipette for a dog that size. I could not locate a dosage per pound.

I do the same thing but I use Frontline for everyone except Taz. I use the Revolution for her for fleas and heart worm preventative.

Anybody else split Advantage and know the answer to this?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, it's official, I'm a duffer, by I always knew that when it comes to math.

I did get it all perfectly correct except, doh, I forgot to multiply the kilogram weight out per dog, what a knit-wit!!! Still, even when you do that it's STILL only around $0.50 per month per dog - OMG how's that girls, not something the drugs company or money hungry vets trying to sell product to win o/seas holidays will tell you about.

So here's the doses I need to give as an example:

"4.0 mil divided by 30kg = 0.13ml/kg therefore a 5kg puppy will need 0.13 x 5 =0.65 ml. However I believe you said Ollie was 1.6kilo, Chico was 2.6 and Bella 3.6 that being the case the equations would be


· Ollie – 1.6 x 0.13 =0.20ml

· Chico – 2.6 x 0.13 = 0.33ml

· Bella – 3.6 x 0.13 = 0.46ml"

And, do you know what, I think it'll be a whole lot safer doing it this way rather than turfing a whole tube of stuff capable of doing many kgs/lbs more than what your baby may be!!!


----------



## Debbie1969 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, the advantage I've seen is 4.0ml for dogs 25 - 40kg would it be best to to do 4.0 divided by 40 to get the dosage. My chi is 2Lb I don't want to give her to much, I've also heard you can use it on your cats does anyone know if this is still the case.

Many thanks x


----------

